
Safe Crackers: The Art of Warez (Demo History Documentary) - arminiusreturns
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd-s9htpHgQ
======
arminiusreturns
It's more about the early day ascii art than the demos most of us think of
these days, but still cool stuff.

Relevant link if you like the demoscene:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DemosceneArchive/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/DemosceneArchive/videos)

